# Aiming the Sig P250 9mm



## grandpagoldwing (Sep 23, 2011)

I haven`t had my P250 to long but I have am having trouble hitting where I am aiming. I have other handguns and have not problem with them so I am wondering if it is something I am doing wrong or do I need to replace the sights. Can any of you give me some ideas of what I can do.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

The most common reason for missing with the 250 is the trigger pull. I had to slow my rate of fire way down, then work my speed back to where I wanted it. You really have to concentrate while getting used to the trigger. Once I had the trigger down, I found that controlling my 220 or 226 improved greatly. It just takes some patience to come to terms with the 250.


----------



## grandpagoldwing (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you hud, I will give that a try. Every shot is going LOW of where I aim, and I mean alot low. I would think if it was trigger pull I would be shooting high but maybe not.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

If you are "anticipating" the trigger break, the shots are always low.


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

with my 226 I have to cover with the front sight which is how my 226 was set up at the factory. the 3rd one is how I have to aim my 226 Google Images


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

What are you using as a sight picture, as 8Eric6 observed, these are intended to have a combat hold not a 6 o'clock sight picture.


----------



## CPO15 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm new to the P250 and not as accurate as I'd like; however, during my pre-buy research, I did come across some threads indicating that some guns were shipped with mis-matched sights. Check the numbering on yours: the right side of my front sight is numbered and matches with the numbering on the bottom of my rear sight (retract and lock the slide open to view the number). I do not recall if this was an issue with the P250 but I believe this is the case as I specifically checked mine pri0r to purchase.


----------



## hrk (Oct 25, 2011)

Mine shoots low and left, (the left is me for sure)
Front on my 40 Compact is an 8 and the rear is M

I will have to try and adjust my aim up at the range to see what happens...
and work on the trigger break.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

My new 9MM subcompact has 8/L sight combination and seems to be right on #2 sight above.


----------



## hrk (Oct 25, 2011)

Mines back at Sig for RNR
one of the issues I gave was low on target.

8/m combo, so maybe they'll put 8/L see if it helps


----------

